# Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?



## m4jorRrrDE (11. August 2014)

*Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,

da ich im Grafikkarten-Unterforum schon eine nette und informationsreiche Beratung genossen habe bezüglich einer neuen GTX 780, wollte ich nochmal schnell auf das Wissen einiger User hier zurückgreifen und mir ein schnellen Eindruck verschaffen welche Cherry-Switches Ihr so spielt.

Primär geht es bei mir um das Zocken, ich spiele eigentlich nur (WoW-PVP / BF4). Da ich weder Brown noch Red Switches testen konnte, fehlen mir einfach ein wenig die Eindrücke.
Da z.B. in der G710+ Brown-Switches verbaut sind und sie ja schon als Gaming-Tastatur gekauft und deklariert wird, sind Brown Switches womöglich erste Wahl oder ?

Was meine Wunsch-Tastatur angeht bin ich sehr einfach gestrickt.

Mein Fav. Cherry MX-Board 3.0 MX-Brown USB Deutsch schwarz - Hardware, 
Ich brauch kein Display, Makro tasten oder LED-Light-Show .

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir hier ja ein paar Eindrücke und Erfahrungswerte niederschreiben.
Gerne auch Tastatur-Alternativen wenn Ihr welche für mich habt.

Vielen Dank vorab !

Gruß


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

kommt drauf an was du spielen möchtest,

aber ja brown und red sind so die wahl wenn es darum geht zu spielen. bin auch am überlegen und habe halt gelesen das brown und blue wohl besser ein sollen zum tippen und gezielte einzelauslösungen(mmos z.b.), während reds halt durch ihren niedrigen linearen widerstand punkten wenn es "schnell" gehen soll, also schnell reagieren oder schnell wiederholt auslösen(shooter z.b.).

bin mal gespannt was andere dazu sagen, cherry mx 3.0 red mit handballen auflage und 0-ring mod ist meine wahl momentan, da meine illuminated mit viel ghosting(bzw. fehlauslösungen) und kein "w+shift+leertaste" langsam echt nerft.

mfg

p.s.: ja und am ende ists eh geschmackssache^^


----------



## Dartwurst (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Ich nutze eine CM Ultimate mit Cherry Brown. Mir kommen die brown wie ein allrounder vor. Du kannst für Dich ja mal diese Fragen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/346828-9-fragen-zur-einfacheren-kaufberatung-zu-mechanischen-tastaturen.html beantworten.


----------



## c137 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Ich spiele mit Browns.
Ich würde tendenziell sagen: leichte Feder, kein Klick - also Reds oder Browns.

Allerdings gibt es auch einige Leute, die mit Blacks und Blues (z.B. Razer Black Widow bis 2013) spielen. Manche sogar mit Greens.
Marketing als "Gamingtastatur" heißt rein gar nichts 

Am Ende ist es reine Geschmackssache, allein persönliche Präferenz.
Einfach mal ausprobieren, in den meisten Märkten gibt's die Logitech G710+ mit Browns und die Razer Black Widow mit Blues (die Version ab 2014 hat deren Kailh-Imitate). Manchmal gibt's auch noch die Steelseries 6Gv2 mit Blacks, Reds sind nur leichtere Blacks (etwa wie Browns, ohne Hubbel).

Das Cherry MX Board 3.0 ist eine gute und günstige Wahl. Man verzichtet natürlich auf Makrotasten, Beleuchtung und eine Metallplatte, aber es hat NKRO und ist durchaus spieletauglich.


----------



## claudius1988 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Nach dem ich das Video des lieben Spieleonkels von PCGH gesehen habe haben wir uns auch für eine Cherry MX3.0 entschieden. Nach etlicher Fehlkäufe haben wir nun die Richtige zum Spielen und schreiben gefunden. Außerdem hat sie ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Mechanische Schalter am beliebtesten - Nach diesen Tastaturen suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft
Die Handauflage habe ich auch gekauft da kann die Hand wirklich bequem schön faul aufliegen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*



c137 schrieb:


> ch noch die Steelseries 6Gv2 mit Blacks, Reds sind nur leichtere Blacks (etwa wie Browns, ohne Hubbel).
> 
> Das Cherry MX Board 3.0 ist eine gute und günstige Wahl. Man verzichtet natürlich auf Makrotasten, Beleuchtung und eine Metallplatte, aber es hat NKRO und ist durchaus spieletauglich.


 
wobei laut reviews von dem nkro nicht übrig bleibt, weil es standard 6 tasten usb + die funktionstasten(14 tasten max, also kein nkro) nur betrifft.
,aber in der preisklasse für mechanische tastaturen ist das glaube ich auch zu vernachlässigen das da nur marketing gewäsch mitkommt.
es hat auch nur abs plastik und nicht irgend etwas hochwertiges wie die g80 von cherry, aber zum ausprobieren von switches oder als einstieg in die mecha welt ists ideal.

ich hohle mir die cherry in der hoffnung das bei zeiten besser verarbeitete mechas kommen mit standard cherry switches(nicht ml...) und flachen keycaps kommen. die 1-2 jahre wird der abs plastikhaufen dann auch hoffentlich halten^^, und ich hoffentlich wissen ob mechas für mich was sind oder eben nicht.

mfg


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Höherer Pressdruck: Blue, Black / Niedrigerer Pressdruck: Brown, Red 
Taktiles Feedback: Blue, Brown
Hörbares Feedback (Schreibmaschinenklicken  ): Blue

Genaue Erklärungen z. B. hier:
http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide

Brown Switches empfehlen sind ein Allrounder und wenn man vorher noch nie eine mechanische Tastatur hatte ist das ein guter Einstieg. Blue Switches sind meine Lieblingsswitches (sie treiben alle um mich herum wegen der Lautstärke in den Wahnsinn, haben aber das beste taktile Feedback), aber z. B. für Shooter/Actionspiele nicht geeignet (da treiben sie dann mich selbst in den Wahnsinn  ). Black Switches dagegen finde ich genau für jene gut geeignet, der relativ hohe benötigte Druck könnte aber Einsteiger überraschen. Red mag ich persönlich nicht. Wie alle anderen schon sagten: Ausprobieren! 

Edit: Im Moment nutze ich ein DasKeyboard 4 Ultimate mit MX Browns, da ich keine Lust mehr habe zwischen verschiedenen Tätigkeiten die Tastatur umzustecken und die sich in allen Situationen ganz gut macht, wie ich finde. Außerdem hat sie den Vorteil, dass sich, wenn Gäste da sind, niemand an meinem Rechner zu schaffen macht, da die Tasten nicht beschriftet sind. 
http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-ultimate/

Hier liegen außerdem noch rum: Eine Logitech G710+ (war leider nicht mein Ding), ein DasKeyboard Model S Professional MX Blue, ein Cherry MX Board 3.0 MX Blue. Und hoffentlich kommt bald endlich meine Gigabyte Aivia Osmium MX Brown an.


----------



## JackA (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur / Cherry-Switches für das perfekte Gaming-Erlebnis ?*

Würde ich auch so sagen, dass es reine Geschmackssache ist. "Den besten Switch" gibt es nicht.
Ich kenne nur einen Nachteil bei Cherry MX und das sind MX-Blues bei schnellen Tastenwiederholungen, da der Schalter immer in seine Ausgangsposition zurück kehren muss, um wieder zu klicken, ansonsten tut er es nicht und verwirrt einen etwas, da er dann wie ein MX-Red reagiert.
Ich habe z.B. mit MX-Black angefangen und fand sie sensationell (auch Heute noch). Da ich aber auch längere Texte tippe und MX-Black, wie gesagt, zu Finger-Ermüdungen neigen, da man anfangs immer gerne durch drückt, habe ich MX-Browns ausprobiert, doch je länger ich sie tippte, desto weniger gefielen sie mir. Nach einem halben Jahr wieder zurück zu MX-Blacks und ich fand sie auf Anhieb wieder klasse und ich versuchte nun vermehrt, die Tasten nur noch anzutippen, als durchzudrücken, was mit MX-Blacks wunderbar funktioniert (damals gabs auch noch keine Reds).
Als dann die ersten Reds erschienen, habe ich diese direkt probiert und für mich als Favoriten abgestempelt, auch wenn man nur noch schwer antippen kann, da die Feder sehr leicht zu drücken geht. 
Probieren geht über Studieren (auch wenn meine Geschichte hier schon nen Bart hat).


----------

